# Can a tortoise eat this?



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

Can a tortoise eat privet hedge...or british common hedge...its all over britain europe....can they? heres a picture..
And can they eat Rumex...or ...dock leaves look at picture?
Please and thankyous' all around!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Can a tortoise eat this look inside...*

If soo i i have loads that need getting rid off...


----------



## DeanS (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Can a tortoise eat this look inside...*

Very high in oxalic acid. 
http://www.ars-grin.gov/duke/../cgi-bin/duke/highchem.pl


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Can a tortoise eat this look inside...*

Link not working which is high in acid?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Can a tortoise eat this look inside...*

No. Privet is toxic to tortoises.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

What about rumex?


----------



## jackrat (Aug 7, 2011)

Add this to your "favorites".A ton of good plant info there.

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=cl&col=all


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2011)

Rumex is also toxic.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

thank-you


----------

